# Popular Products Dilution Ratios Spreadsheet



## FocusDan

With the help of some of you folks i've put together an easy way to calculate how much product you need to mix with water to get the proper ratio.

I've made it as easy to use as possible and have included as many products as I could, however if there is anything i've missed then please post it here and i'll add it to the next release.

*Please don't try to modify it yourself, i'd prefer to keep it as one main release.*

All you need to do is enter the volume of the container you wish to fill (125ml, 1l, whatever) then choose the product from the drop down list. The rest is done for you..

Let me know what you think and any improvements that can be made..

Thanks

Dan

*Updated 27/11/2006 - More products and information added.*

*To download please click here*


----------



## david g

Great idea Dan,if you want there are somemore products from CG to add to the list ,i can send you the info if you require


:thumb:


----------



## FocusDan

Sure - PM me all that you have and i'll add it 

Thanks


----------



## Grizzle

Now this is a god send dan!

thank you so much.. i think this should eb made a sticky.. although do ppl read these either way now i know what to use in my bucket with shampoo plus! 

thanks again

Graham


----------



## david g

FocusDan said:


> Sure - PM me all that you have and i'll add it
> 
> Thanks


Dan will do mate ,give me till over the weekend if thats ok by you


----------



## FocusDan

Sure, whenever you get time is fine


----------



## parish

Dan, nice idea, but....... you need M$ Excel, which some people don't have/use.

Try saving it from Excel as a web page (preferably a single webpage - there's two options) and see if it works OK - it would be more useful, in fact it could then be put on the DW website giving an on-line calculator as well.

I tried on my work laptop but you've password protected it and it won't let you save a pw protected sheet as a webpage.


----------



## mikey boy

yeah i cant open it


----------



## FocusDan

I don't think saving it as a webpage will work, it has too many formulas linked between sheets. Nearly everybody I know has Excel, if you don't have it can someone please try this Excel Viewer and let me know if it allows you to still use the sheet properly..

If the DW team want this as a webpage I can probably write it in Javascript, however if there are only going to be a few people using it there wont be much of a point..


----------



## L200 Steve

Cool Dan:thumb: 

Nice bit of Excel as well mate.

I bet that there are loads of other mix ratio's out there, waiting to be added.

Should come in really useful as it grows mate:thumb:


----------



## fjs

Since I am sworn never to use E***l, I can confirm the spreadsheet works fine in OpenOffice,org calc 1.9.* and therefore StarOffice. It does not work in Gnumeric.

OS: Ubuntu Breezy Badger or Edgy Eft

HTH


----------



## parish

FocusDan said:


> Nearly everybody I know has Excel, if you don't have it can someone please try this Excel Viewer and let me know if it allows you to still use the sheet properly..


Doesn't run under *nix


----------



## parish

fjs said:


> Since I am sworn never to use E***l, I can confirm the spreadsheet works fine in OpenOffice,org calc 1.9.* and therefore StarOffice. It does not work in Gnumeric.
> 
> OS: Ubuntu Breezy Badger or Edgy Eft
> 
> HTH


Doesn't work in KOffice


----------



## cav

great bit of useful info there! 


even looks good! spot on and thank you!


----------



## CK888

Very handy xls, good job Dan:thumb:


----------



## VooDoo

FocusDan said:


> *To download please click here*


Very handy indeedy!! :thumb: well done FocusDan


----------



## FocusDan

parish said:


> Doesn't work in KOffice


Doesn't work as a webpage either..

I'll write another in javascript shortly..


----------



## gsd2000

well done, handy info


----------



## parish

FocusDan said:


> Doesn't work as a webpage either..


When saved from Excel as a webpage? Strange, I've seen things like that done before 



FocusDan said:


> I'll write another in javascript shortly..


If you want me to do the web version I'm happy to - since it was me who started whinging about it


----------



## FocusDan

There are other sheets in that spreadsheet that are hidden and protected so it won't save it as a web page..


----------



## FocusDan

Updated..


----------



## Deadlock

This sheet is cool!! used it at the weekend! well done!!


----------



## FocusDan

Thanks Deadlock 

Good to know it has come in handy.


----------



## Jamie©

Its excellent mate :thumb:


----------



## Damage Inc

Hi there,

Just wondering if your server is down? When I try to DL the sheet, nothing happens and it times out.

Dam.


----------



## FocusDan

Possibly - the server its on is having issues.

Try this link.


----------



## Damage Inc

Ah...much better...

your a gent.

Dam:devil:


----------



## alexsix

Now I don't know if it is me but is this supposed to be a calculator for mix ratios as I've down loaded Excel viewer and Dan's link but none of the values change?


----------



## point blank

it works fine for me but I am using Excel, perhaps the program that you are using can't handle the macros?


----------



## Golgafrincham

:doublesho Where has it gone?
I cannot find the downloads, I either get a 404 or some account sign up is required. Help.


----------



## conor.pharrell

Printed out and posted on my garage wall!


----------



## famous monster

Golgafrincham said:


> :doublesho Where has it gone?
> I cannot find the downloads, I either get a 404 or some account sign up is required. Help.


Same here :wall:


----------



## Sisson

Not working for me...........


----------



## FocusDan

I have updated the link... sorry folks!


----------



## Scud

Dont mean to sound dull here Dan but how do i change the ml section please ? This is very good to fella .


----------



## FocusDan

Click in it and type...


----------



## Scud

I cant seem to edit the container sizes, im view it through the program you put on the first page, excel viewer.Once i click on there it highlights a black box.


----------



## FocusDan

Thats strange. 
I've not used the viewer myself so ther may be a problem editing it with that.. Do the drop down boxes work ok?
If so, i'll make another version with a drop down box for container sizes too.


----------



## Exotica

Cool, thanks


----------



## Scud

FocusDan said:


> Thats strange.
> I've not used the viewer myself so ther may be a problem editing it with that.. Do the drop down boxes work ok?
> If so, i'll make another version with a drop down box for container sizes too.


Yea M8 the drop down boxes are fine :thumb:


----------



## FocusDan

I am unsure if this will work as i'm using Office 2007 and the drop down box seems different.

Give this a try and let me know...

http://www.eastcoastwebsolutions.com/dump/detailingworld2.xls


----------



## FocusDan

Has anyone tested this version yet??


----------



## Ducky

Seems to work ok


----------



## timb

Had a look and works for me as well


----------



## Wozza

If using office 2007, save the document as a 97 - 2003 document and you should have no compatability issues. If you just save a document in the new version of office 2007 then it will not be backwards compatable and probably will not work.


----------



## andy665

This is really useful for a novice like me - thanks


----------



## Dream Machines

Pity it only has Meg's and CG's on it. I don't use them


----------



## FocusDan

Wozza said:


> If using office 2007, save the document as a 97 - 2003 document and you should have no compatability issues. If you just save a document in the new version of office 2007 then it will not be backwards compatable and probably will not work.


I thought I did save it as a 97-2003 document. I'll double check it but i'm sure I did...



> Pity it only has Meg's and CG's on it. I don't use them


What do you use then... I can add new products easily enough if people tell me what they want.


----------



## DrWho

FocusDan said:


> I thought I did save it as a 97-2003 document. I'll double check it but i'm sure I did...
> 
> What do you use then... I can add new products easily enough if people tell me what they want.


Would be good additions in my opinion

Poorboy's:
- Slicks & suds
- APC

Cheers


----------



## Captainicemandw

Please could you add Megs #62 Shampoo


----------



## SimonW

Keep it coming Dan its soooo kool!

Could we possible add a list of products we would like to see in version 3?

Si


----------



## FocusDan

Yeah go for it! The more products the better. I've not updated it in a while but if there's still interest then I'll add more.


----------



## Tiauguinho

FocusDan,

I have a question regarding the dillution ratio for Citrus Wash and Gloss.

I have filled my bucket with 10000ml (10 litres) of water and it says that I should put 78ml of CW&G.

But on the bottle itself it says that I should put 1/2 oz per 2 gallons. Doesn't that make it around 19ml per 10000ml?


----------



## SimonW

Hum...interesting! 

Correct me if im wrong but CWnG has a dilution rate of 1:128 (same as Maxi Suds II) 

You could try only 19ml however it does seem a little low. That will take it to the level of Megs Hyper Wash with a dilution rate of 1:400!!!! which i dont think it has. 

I think 78ml sounds right, but try 19 and see what kid of suds you get and how good your finish is. 78ml will add more lube to the wash solution and help your wash mitt glide better, it will also increase shine 

Si


----------



## Tiauguinho

My bottle of CG CW&G says:

"Extremely concentrated and highly versatile 1/2 oz mixes with 2 gallons of water for a superior wash. As a paintwork cleanser dilute 2oz with 1 gallon of water for superior surface cleaner to remove built up grime and leftover wax."

Are these calculation for Imperial Gallon or Gallon US?


----------



## SimonW

I think CG is an american company, and in the US they tend to use Gallons and not ml and L, thats why megs stuff comes in Gallons which are 3.78L 

so 1/2 oz is about 14ml and 2 Gallons i about 7.5L

The table says use 58ml of CWnG per 7.5L bucket. Megs Hyper Wash is 19ml per 7.5L bucket so they are saying that CWnG has a dilution rate of about 1:405!!!

Maybe an email to CG is in order.

Si


----------



## Tiauguinho

Thing is Exotic Detail, there is no mention of a dillution ratio of 1:128 or 1:400 on the bottle, just the measures I gave you, which are written on the bottle. The last time I used CW&G I followed the bottle instead of the Excel spreadsheet.

The Golf GTI I did I used 19ml of CW&G per 10L and it worked just fine. Good suds, but not the same lubrication level as Shampoo Plus (that I also use and love)

Painful thing is that I used the 78ml as the excel dillution ratio says on my car with the Citrus Wash and Gloss, stripping away the one month and a half old 2xConcours layers that I had.


----------



## SimonW

Yep i hear you! The spreadsheet is wrong compared to the bottle, and if its working for you at that dilution rate then dont change it!

I posted on another thread the costs of each shampoo and at 1:128 CWnG was over £1 per bucket full!!!! so it must be what the bottle says

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=40982

Si


----------



## SteveOC

Exotic Detail - can you explain how you arrived at the figure of 1:405 for the dilution ration of CWnG please?
I calculate dilution ratios of more like 1:129 for CWnG and 1:400 for HW from the figures you quoted.

Steve O.



exotic detail said:


> I think CG is an american company, and in the US they tend to use Gallons and not ml and L, thats why megs stuff comes in Gallons which are 3.78L
> 
> so 1/2 oz is about 14ml and 2 Gallons i about 7.5L
> 
> The table says use 58ml of CWnG per 7.5L bucket. Megs Hyper Wash is 19ml per 7.5L bucket so they are saying that CWnG has a dilution rate of about 1:405!!!
> 
> Maybe an email to CG is in order.
> 
> Si


----------



## SimonW

Well if HW is 19ml per 7.5L and is 1:400 and CWnG is 14ml per 7.5L then surely it is something around 1:400-1:405 as you use less then HW

I dont think 14ml of CWnG is enough but that is what CG claim (on the bottle) is true.


----------



## SteveOC

Oh I get you now - I focussed in on this one standalone sentence - hence the confusion.



exotic detail said:


> The table says use 58ml of CWnG per 7.5L bucket. Megs Hyper Wash is 19ml per 7.5L bucket so they are saying that CWnG has a dilution rate of about 1:405!!!


Steve O.


----------



## Tiauguinho

Going to send a PM to FocusDan so a correction can be made to the spreadsheet!


----------



## willcarsrule

spread sheet kicsk ass, i just bought hyper dessing and a few other products, i hate to guess...


----------



## Matt197

can any one upload it again as its looks like it has gone?


----------



## FocusDan

I've edited the link, it should work.

I've not made the updates yet but I'll try to get them done asap.


----------



## xwh

Nice job. Thanks for the spreadsheet


----------



## djgraham20354

brillaint idea, thanks for that


----------



## N182VVV

Just found this.
anyone who cant open could use open office
search in google for open office.org it is free and is basically a full ms office package minus the £200 price tag


----------



## milbourne

how much megs hyper wash do i use in 4.5 liters? i can't view the document, main computer is down at the moment, thanks


----------



## Fritz Blitz

milbourne said:


> how much megs hyper wash do i use in 4.5 liters? i can't view the document, main computer is down at the moment, thanks


Hi,

Dilution ratio is about 400:1 :wave:

regards


----------



## Baracuda

Where's the link ? I tried clicking on the one that is 2 pages behind and i get "this domain might be for sale"


----------



## westie

Baracuda said:


> Where's the link ? I tried clicking on the one that is 2 pages behind and i get "this domain might be for sale"


Try the one on the First page, works fine


----------



## Glasgow_Gio

Is there any plan to update this with some other product ranges that are now about?


----------



## Matt197

Glasgow_Gio said:


> Is there any plan to update this with some other product ranges that are now about?


Yep, would be nice.


----------



## FocusDan

Hi guys,

I've kinda lost touch with the detailing world (geddit?) due to my business booming and wouldn't have a clue about products or ratios anymore.

However, feel free to post info or PM me and I'll do my best at adding it to the spreadsheet.

Dan


----------



## shabba

thx dan  super useful !!


----------



## pushtiulk

great work. congratz


----------



## aBBel P155 SW

Thanks very useful printed it out and using it for reference.

gr bb


----------



## Agar

Thats an excelent spreadsheet 

Cheers


----------



## XSOUL

hello i try to download but i can not make the same. so anyone can send me?


----------



## SBerlyn

XSOUL said:


> hello i try to download but i can not make the same. so anyone can send me?


Right click, save file as. If necessary change ending of file from .txt to .xls and away you go.

Just tested and it does work.

S


----------



## EastUpperGooner

Any chance you can have one made for serious performance and autosmart products. 

Pretty please?


----------



## carl robson

autobrite products would be helpful as well please.


----------

